# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل کنکور 96 مثبت شد.

## Janvaljan

*

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور*

----------


## tabrizcity

بدينوسيله به اطلاع كليه داوطلبان آزمون سراسري سال 1396 مي رساند: *با توجه به ابلاغ قانون اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور مصوب 1395/2/26 مجلس محترم شوراي اسلامي، و براساس مصوبه هفتمين جلسه شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو مورخ 95/8/9* ميزان و نحوه تاثير سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سراسري سال 1396  همانند آزمون سراسري سال 1395 به صورت زير مي‌باشد: *الف-    آن دسته از ديپلمه‌هاي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و    معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را از سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند*    و امتحانات يك‌ يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و  کشوری برگزار    شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود ديپلم (سال    سوم آموزش متوسطه) به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود    داوطلب و به صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره‌كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود.
*ب-  داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي رياضي و   فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم  انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره   پيش دانشگاهي خود را از  سال تحصيلي 91-1390 به بعد اخذ كرده‌اند*   و امتحانات يك يا  چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار  شده  است، مشمول اعمال  سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيش   دانشگاهي (صرفاً نمرات  دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده   است) به ميزان حداكثر 5  درصد به نسبت سوابق‌تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به   صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره‌كل  نهايي آنان لحاظ مي‌شود.
 تبصره: برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف و ب، هر دو مورد اعمال خواهد شد.
لینک خبر: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

----------


## ali.rainy

آقا برخیز و پرچم را بگیر
بر سردر خانه بکوب

----------


## Sahadibdib

یعنی واقعیه!!؟!دیگه خیالمون راحت باشه؟؟

----------


## آرشام گلزار

واقعا تبریک به این نسلی که حقش رو گرفت

----------


## POOYAE

خوش خبر باشید  :Yahoo (1):  تبریک به همه . من دیگه یه نفس راحت کیشیدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Janvaljan

*دیگه ترمیم و بیخیال شیم؟*

----------


## ata.beheshti

ترمیم نرید...بشینید کتابهارو بجوید

----------


## Alireza23

خدایا شکرت
نه پول با ارزش رو میدیم ترمیم نه وقت با ارزشتر از پول رو
بازم خدایا شکرت یک دنیا ممنون

----------


## mohammad.sa

تبریک به من تبریک به تو تبریک به همه
خسته نباشی دلاور خداقوت پهلوان :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Alireza23

بعضی از بچه ها میگن ترمیم!!!!؟؟؟
بری بشی 19 خوبه؟پارسال چندتا داشتیم ک معدل بالای 19 بود و بدون تاثیر معدل
بشین درستو بخون

----------


## hamed_habibi

ازبمهن تاحالا میگفتم مسبته هیچکس حرفمو گوش نداد...حالا دیدید...تایپیکا موجوده..

----------


## mobin7

غیر اینم انتظار نمیرفت...

----------


## reza0

97 تاثير چيه؟
97 به بعد چي؟

----------


## hamed70t

تبریک به همه ؛ خداروشکر

----------


## Janvaljan

> 97 تاثير چيه؟
> 97 به بعد چي؟


بابا 97 و بیخیال.....97 تکلیفش یکسال دیگه معلوم میشه ....

----------


## Amir h

تبریک به همه آقا انشاالله همه موفق بشیم خدایا صد هزار مرتبه شکرت میدونستم حامد راست میگه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

تبریک به همه....تبریک به خودم....تبریک به انجمن....تسلیت به طرفداران تاثیر قطعی....حق به حقدار رسید...بهترین روز زندگیم....خدایا  ممنونم ازت هزار بار شکرت......یکی از طرفداران تاثیر قطعی بهم می گفت اونایی که می گن تاثیر مثبت می شه توهم زدن ایناحلا کجایند.....بازم خدایا شکرت......هورااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*درود خدا بر شما کنکوریهای غیور


حااااااااااامــد پـــهلاااااااانه*

----------


## ََARMAN

خیلیم عالی
فقط حیف فیاضی اینستاشو پاک کرده برم همینجوری چن تا فحش نثارش کنم

----------


## Dr. Ali

نمره کتبی زیستم 11.25 هست ، ترمیم برم بنظرتون؟

----------


## DARKSIDER

> نمره کتبی زیستم 11.25 هست ، ترمیم برم بنظرتون؟



داداچ دو ساعته داریم هوار میکشیم تاثیر مثبته...بعد میگی برم ترمیم؟؟

----------


## hazard

> تبریک به همه....تبریک به خودم....تبریک به انجمن....تسلیت به طرفداران تاثیر قطعی....حق به حقدار رسید...بهترین روز زندگیم....خدایا  ممنونم ازت هزار بار شکرت......یکی از طرفداران تاثیر قطعی بهم می گفت اونایی که می گن تاثیر مثبت می شه توهم زدن ایناحلا کجایند.....بازم خدایا شکرت......هورااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااا


دقیقا خخخخ

----------


## DARKSIDER

تبریک به همههههه 85 درصد.....و تسلیت به اون 5 درصد که گفتن قطعی باشه....واسه اون 10 درصد هم که گفتن تاثیر نباشه بازم تبرییییک...^______________________________  ______^

چرا اونایی که میگفتن ما توهم زدیم رو نمیبینم؟؟؟خخخ

----------


## mohammad.sa

> خب برم ترمیم ک بهتر بشه معدل


عمو داعش بیا منو بخور :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سلام و تبریک ب کنکوریای ۹۶ و انشالا ۹۷_

----------


## mahdi7798

اخیشششششششششششششش
ما رو کشتن و .... تا خبرو اعلام کنن......

----------


## The JoKer

خبر خوبی بود  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ارزو۷۶

*شیرینی بدین.‌‌‌‌*

----------


## Behnam10

كنكور امسال هم به ضرر من تموم شد  :Yahoo (101): 
ميگن كشور خر تو خره دقيقا مصداقش همين موضوعه ! :Yahoo (114):

----------


## nice1

خداروشکرررررررررررررررررر  رررررررر

----------


## ارزو۷۶

*رقابت ازالان دیگه جدی میشه .مااومدیم کنکور۹۶*

----------


## alone boy

اخییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییشیششششششششش  ششششششششششش حوصله تشریحی خوندن ترم دوم پیش رو نداشتم

----------


## mahdi2015

چه قدر دل ملت شاد شده خخخخ ... باو هنوز کنکور سر جاشه ها ... بعضی ها اینقدر خوشحالشدن که انگار همین الان دانشگاه تهران پزشکی قبول شدن  :Yahoo (4):  ... ما هم به شادی بچه ها خوشحالیم دیگه چه کنیم ...

----------


## M-95

> چه قدر دل ملت شاد شده خخخخ ... باو هنوز کنکور سر جاشه ها ... بعضی ها اینقدر خوشحالشدن که انگار همین الان دانشگاه تهران پزشکی قبول شدن  ... ما هم به شادی بچه ها خوشحالیم دیگه چه کنیم ...


نترس بابا کسی جاتو نمیگیره دانشگاه تهران مال تو

----------


## Behnam10

> *
> 
> چرا بهنام جان؟معدلت دقیقا چنده؟*


١٩.١١ سوم و ١٩.٢٧ چهارم ( معدل كتبيم در نهايي و نه كل )
سال پيش با زيست ١٩٠٧٥ كتبي ، من تاثير مثبت نگرفتم و فقط تونستم براي رياضي پيش و سوم كه هردو رو ٢٠ شده بودم ، تاثير بگيرم .
از اين لحاظ ميگم متاسفانه چون برخلاف تصور عموم ، همه ضرر ميكنند مگد اينكه نمرات كتبي شون زير ١٥-١٦ باشه !

----------


## Behnam10

> *
> 
> واقعا ینی بنظرت تاثیر قطعی عدالته؟؟!؟؟الهی توبه*


داش من قصد فاز مخالف بر داشتن ندارم ؛ اما همه ي كسايي كه معدل خوبي داشتن ١٠٠ درصد اين موضوع براش ضرره .
خب معلومه كه فقط ٢٠( البته با توجه به سال ما يعني دو سال پيش ) تاثير مثبت رو ميگيره ولي اگه قطعي بود ،آيا كسايي كه نمرات ضعيفي داشتن ، ميتونستن با مني كه معدل خوبي داشتم هر چند درصد هاي كنكورمون يكسان باشد ، رقابت كنه ؟

----------


## mpaarshin

تاثير قطعي به نفع هيچ كس نيست اين همه سال داره كنكور برگزار ميشه بدون هيچ گونه تاثيري حالا دو ساله كه تاثير قطعي بوده خاطرخواه پيدا كرده و روش غيرت دارن بعضيا تاثير قطعي به نفع هيشكي نيست اين واقعا عدالته كه يه نفر درصد رتبه هاي ٥٠٠ زده رتبش بشه ٢٠٠٠ 
فقط به فكر خودتون نباشين بايد شرايط برابر باشه درضمن اكثريت تاثير مثبت رو ميخوان

----------


## _LuNa_

> داش من قصد فاز مخالف بر داشتن ندارم ؛ اما همه ي كسايي كه معدل خوبي داشتن ١٠٠ درصد اين موضوع براش ضرره .
> خب معلومه كه فقط ٢٠( البته با توجه به سال ما يعني دو سال پيش ) تاثير مثبت رو ميگيره ولي اگه قطعي بود ،آيا كسايي كه نمرات ضعيفي داشتن ، ميتونستن با مني كه معدل خوبي داشتم هر چند درصد هاي كنكورمون يكسان باشد ، رقابت كنه ؟




میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین داداش گلم؟!

----------


## siyahi

ایول بهشون دمشون گرم

----------


## MH_220

اگه امتحانات نهایی در سلامت کامل برگزار میشد واقعا تاثیر مثبت ظلم بود به اونایی که خونده بودن و نمرات بالایی داشتن 

اما حقیقتش اینه نمرات نهایی عادلانه نیست ... گاهی یه اشتباه گاهی ارفاق گاهی تقلب ... 

در این صورت مثبت شدن تاثیر عادلانه تر به نظر میاد

----------


## mpaarshin

روح تاثير قطعي حذف كنكوره نه چيز ديگه بعضيا نميدونم چرا چشم بسته ميخوان تاثير قطعي باشه
وقتي فعلا نميشه كنكور رو حذف كرد پس تاثير قطعي لازم نيست

----------


## Behnam10

> میشه لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین داداش گلم؟!


ببينيد من الان معدلم ١٩ هست و مثلا شما ٢٠ و يه بنده خداي ديگه ١٨ . خب دو نظر بگير ما سه نفر هر دو مثلا با توجه به درصد هامون رتبه هاي يكساني مياريم(مثلا شما ٣٠٠٠ ، اون طرف ٣٠٠١ و من ٣٠٠٢) !!
حالا پزشكي دو نفر رو ميخواد بگيره :
شما به هر حال وارد دانشگاه ميشيد چون تاثير رو ميگيري 
١)تاثير مثبت باشه : اون بنده خدا ميره دانشگاه و من پشت كنكور ميمونم ( كه اين بلا امسال بر سر من اومد !)
٢)تاثير قطعي بشه : من ميرم دانشگاه و اون طرف پشت كنكور ميمونه 

حالا خودت در سطح جامعه حساب كن

----------


## Yasin04

> ببينيد من الان معدلم ١٩ هست و مثلا شما ٢٠ و يه بنده خداي ديگه ١٨ . خب دو نظر بگير ما سه نفر هر دو مثلا با توجه به درصد هامون رتبه هاي يكساني مياريم(مثلا شما ٣٠٠٠ ، اون طرف ٣٠٠١ و من ٣٠٠٢) !!
> حالا پزشكي دو نفر رو ميخواد بگيره :
> شما به هر حال وارد دانشگاه ميشيد چون تاثير رو ميگيري 
> ١)تاثير مثبت باشه : اون بنده خدا ميره دانشگاه و من پشت كنكور ميمونم ( كه اين بلا امسال بر سر من اومد !)
> ٢)تاثير قطعي بشه : من ميرم دانشگاه و اون طرف پشت كنكور ميمونه 
> 
> حالا خودت در سطح جامعه حساب كن


متاسفانه با این طرحشون که تاثیر مثبت باشه حق اونایی که خوندن رو میخورن فقط همین چون در اصل باید اونی که خونده با اونی که نخونده کلی فرق داشته باشه و اونی که نخونده باید تاثیر منفی بگیره 
کنکور امسال که اصلا معلوم نبود چطوری تاثیر دادن اما چیزی که مشخص بود این بوده که من تو همه درسا بالا18بودم چندتا19.75هم داشتم اما نوشته بودن فاقد تاثیر کارنامه های دیگه هم که دیدم هم همینطور بود فک کنم فقط نمرات20رو تاثیر دادن

----------


## _LuNa_

> ببينيد من الان معدلم ١٩ هست و مثلا شما ٢٠ و يه بنده خداي ديگه ١٨ . خب دو نظر بگير ما سه نفر هر دو مثلا با توجه به درصد هامون رتبه هاي يكساني مياريم(مثلا شما ٣٠٠٠ ، اون طرف ٣٠٠١ و من ٣٠٠٢) !!
> حالا پزشكي دو نفر رو ميخواد بگيره :
> شما به هر حال وارد دانشگاه ميشيد چون تاثير رو ميگيري 
> ١)تاثير مثبت باشه : اون بنده خدا ميره دانشگاه و من پشت كنكور ميمونم ( كه اين بلا امسال بر سر من اومد !)
> ٢)تاثير قطعي بشه : من ميرم دانشگاه و اون طرف پشت كنكور ميمونه 
> 
> حالا خودت در سطح جامعه حساب كن




حرفتون صحیح.

ولی بقیه بچه ها چی میشن؟!!!

اونایی که توشرایط نابرابر وناعادلانه دیپلم گرفتن!!!!!!!

به نظرتون عادلانه تر نیست شرایط تقریبا برابر کنکور تعیین کننده باشه؟!

----------


## Yasin04

> حرفتون صحیح.
> 
> ولی بقیه بچه ها چی میشن؟!!!
> 
> اونایی که توشرایط نابرابر وناعادلانه دیپلم گرفتن!!!!!!!
> 
> به نظرتون عادلانه تر نیست شرایط تقریبا برابر کنکور تعیین کننده باشه؟!


بقیه باید وقتی که امتحان داشتن میخوندن نه اینکه حالا که نخوندن بیان و بگن تاثیر مثبت شه تا ما چون نخوندیم و نمره کم گرفتیم به ضررمون نشه
این دیگه عدالت نیس :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Yasin04

منی که نمره یه درسم شده 18و یه نفر دیگه که شده 19باید بینمون فرق باشه و همینطور یه نفر که شده11باید خیلی فرق داشته باشه تاثیرش نه اینکه اصلا تاثیری نداشته باشه اگه اینطوریه اصلا چرا امتحان میگیرن؟شما بخونی نخونی دیگه فرقی نداره باید حتما20بشی که احتمالش خیلی کمه چون خیلی بارم بندی ها ریز هستش و عملا با کوچکترین اشتباه نمره کم میشه

----------


## Matrix8

عجب دودی بلند شده...
عزیزی که معدلت 20 مطلق!شده اگه واقعا خودت 20 شدی دیگه از تاثیر نداشتن نمیترسی و خودتو تو رقابت تقریبا عادلانه کنکور هم نشون میدی...
اگه هم میترسی حق داری چون معلومه یا با تقلب یا به زور 10تا معلم تاپ کشور معدلت بالا شده و خودتم میدونی پیش غول های کنکور گربه هم نیستی...

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

خب دوستان اگه مثلا من با یه شخص دیگه تو کنکور تو یکی - دو تا از درس ها درصد یکسانی داشته باشیم. خب هرکی معدلش بیشتر باشه رتبه بهتری میاره ؟
الان شما پیشنهاد میدید که یک درسی که 16 شدم رو ترمیم امتحان بدم.؟
سپاس

----------


## Behnam10

> *
> 
> نه اصن بحث چیز دیگست...من میگم سر جلسه کنکور،همه باید شرایطشون یکسان باشه و با هم یه رقابت سالم داشته باشن نه اینکه مثلا یه نفر،به اندازه 30 درصد از اون یکی بیشتر باشه و جلوترم باشه...بحث سر عدالته...بحث سر منفعته جمع هست نه منافع شخصی*


داش اصل موضوع يعني وجود كنكور ناعداتي هست !!
به هر حال بنظر من بي عدالتي يعني تساوي كسي كه ١٢ سال درس خونده با كسي ١١ سال دنبال دختر بازي و علافي بوده و يه سال آخر داره درس ميخونه .
به هر حال ايشالله همه موفق باشند

----------


## siyahi

میدونی چی میگه 
میگه من و تو زنده موندیمو برای یه تاثیر معدل هر کاری بگی کردیم خخخخخخخخخخ
یه چی میگه 
میگه من وتو زنده موندیمو برای این کنکور هر کاری بگی کردیم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Yasin04

> عجب دودی بلند شده...
> عزیزی که معدلت 20 مطلق!شده اگه واقعا خودت 20 شدی دیگه از تاثیر نداشتن نمیترسی و خودتو تو رقابت تقریبا عادلانه کنکور هم نشون میدی...
> اگه هم میترسی حق داری چون معلومه یا با تقلب یا به زور 10تا معلم تاپ کشور معدلت بالا شده و خودتم میدونی پیش غول های کنکور گربه هم نیستی...


خیلیای دیگه مثل تو بودن که معدل نهاییشون قهوه ای شده بود 
خداشاهده واسه کنکور95 همین اوضاع تو کلاس پیش اومد و کلی خوشحالی میکردن که اره اینطوری شد و اونطوری شد اما همونا رتبه هاشون شده بالای60هزار 
باید اینو بگم که میخ اهنین نرود در سنگ شماهم نمیخواین حالیتون بشه 
درضمن ما مثل شما پولدار نیستیم کلاس بریم واسه نهایی خخ
تمام غول های کنکور بهت قول میدم نمره نهاییشونم خوب بوده اگه غیر این بوده مدرک بیار البته مگراینکه یارو بعد 3-4سال تو دانشگاه بودن برگشته باشه واسه کنکور

----------


## Janvaljan

> بقیه باید وقتی که امتحان داشتن میخوندن نه اینکه حالا که نخوندن بیان و بگن تاثیر مثبت شه تا ما چون نخوندیم و نمره کم گرفتیم به ضررمون نشه
> این دیگه عدالت نیس


*دوست عزیز مشکل نه تقلبه نه این که کی خوند کی نخوند ....مشکلی که هیچیکی بهش فکر نمیکنه تصحیح برگست. من یه برگه امتحانی ادبیات پاسخ میدم شما همراه پاسخنامه مرجع برای تصحیح بده به 50 تا معلم ادبیات در مناطق مختلف این کشور. ببین چقدر اختلاف نمره تو تصحیحشون خواهی دید. یکی با همون مرجع به من میده 18 یکی با معیار همون مرجع به من میده 19.5 . برگه نهاییم و پاسخنامه مرجع یکیه ولی تصحیح یکی نیست . این موضوع تو دروس ریاضی و فیزیک که جواباشون مطلقه کمتر دیده میشه ولی تو دروس حفظی خیلی زیاده.*

*اما در تصحیح سازمان سنجش یک ماشین داره برگه ها رو تصحیح میکنه ، نه براش من نه شما مهم نیستیم سرد و گرم حالیش نیست ، تازه گی یا خستگی حالیش نیست ، از همه مهمتر نظر خودشو  در تصحیح  پاسخنامه نمیتونه وارد کنه این میشه تصحیح عادلانه* .

*عادلانه ترین روش حذف تاثیر چه مثبت چه قطعی ، ولی بدبختانه تو این مملکت عدالت نسبی است.*

----------


## _LuNa_

> داش اصل موضوع يعني وجود كنكور ناعداتي هست !!
> به هر حال بنظر من بي عدالتي يعني تساوي كسي كه ١٢ سال درس خونده با كسي ١١ سال دنبال دختر بازي و علافي بوده و يه سال آخر داره درس ميخونه .
> به هر حال ايشالله همه موفق باشند



بله حق باشماست داداش گلم.


والا حرف منم واسه اونایی نیست که به هر دلیلی درس نخوندن و معدلشون خراب شده!


حرف واسه اونایی هستش که تو شرایط بدی امتحان دادن.......


به هرحال اونی که معدلش خوبه ان شاءالله تو کنکورهم نتیجه میگیره.......


ولی حداقل تاثیر مثبت به اونایی که به هردلیلی نتونستن ازتواناییهاشون استفاده کنن،یه انگیزه ی بالا میده.....

ان شاءالله موفقیت همه بچه ها  به شرط تلاش محقق میشه.

----------


## Yasin04

> *دوست عزیز مشکل نه تقلبه نه این که کی خوند کی نخوند ....مشکلی که هیچیکی بهش فکر نمیکنه تصحیح برگست. من یه برگه امتحانی ادبیات پاسخ میدم شما همراه پاسخنامه مرجع برای تصحیح بده به 50 تا معلم ادبیات در مناطق مختلف این کشور. ببین چقدر اختلاف نمره تو تصحیحشون خواهی دید. یکی با همون مرجع به من میده 18 یکی با معیار همون مرجع به من میده 19.5 . برگه نهاییم و پاسخنامه مرجع یکیه ولی تصحیح یکی نیست . این موضوع تو دروس ریاضی و فیزیک که جواباشون مطلقه کمتر دیده میشه ولی تو دروس حفظی خیلی زیاده.*
> 
> *اما در تصحیح سازمان سنجش یک ماشین داره برگه ها رو تصحیح میکنه ، نه براش من نه شما مهم نیستیم سرد و گرم حالیش نیست ، تازه گی یا خستگی حالیش نیست ، از همه مهمتر نظر خودشو  در تصحیح  پاسخنامه نمیتونه وارد کنه این میشه تصحیح عادلانه* .
> 
> *عادلانه ترین روش حذف تاثیر چه مثبت چه قطعی ، ولی بدبختانه تو این مملکت عدالت نسبی است.*


این هم درسته اما اگه پاسخ درست بدید مثل کتاب این مشکلات پیش نمیاد یعضی دوستان میان واسه سوال تک جوابی کلی تفسیر میکنن تو برگه اونوقت انتظار دارن نمره هم بگیرن :Yahoo (105):

----------


## urmeko

> بدينوسيله به اطلاع كليه داوطلبان آزمون سراسري سال 1396 مي رساند: *با توجه به ابلاغ قانون اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو در دانشگاهها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشور مصوب 1395/2/26 مجلس محترم شوراي اسلامي، و براساس مصوبه هفتمين جلسه شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو مورخ 95/8/9* ميزان و نحوه تاثير سوابق تحصيلي در آزمون سراسري سال 1396  همانند آزمون سراسري سال 1395 به صورت زير مي‌باشد: *الف-    آن دسته از ديپلمه‌هاي رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني و علوم و    معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم خود را از سال 1384 به بعد اخذ نموده اند*    و امتحانات يك‌ يا چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و  کشوری برگزار    شده است، مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود ديپلم (سال    سوم آموزش متوسطه) به ميزان حداكثر 25 درصد به نسبت سوابق تحصيلي موجود    داوطلب و به صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره‌كل نهايي آنان لحاظ مي شود.
> *ب-  داوطلبان داراي مدرك پيش دانشگاهي رياضي و   فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم  انساني، علوم و معارف اسلامي و هنر كه مدرك دوره   پيش دانشگاهي خود را از  سال تحصيلي 91-1390 به بعد اخذ كرده‌اند*   و امتحانات يك يا  چند درس آنها به صورت نهايي، سراسري و کشوری برگزار  شده  است، مشمول اعمال  سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي موجود دوره پيش   دانشگاهي (صرفاً نمرات  دروسی که به صورت نهایی، سراسری و کشوری برگزار شده   است) به ميزان حداكثر 5  درصد به نسبت سوابق‌تحصيلي موجود داوطلب و به   صورت تأثير مثبت در نمره‌كل  نهايي آنان لحاظ مي‌شود.
>  تبصره: برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف و ب، هر دو مورد اعمال خواهد شد.
> لینک خبر: سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور


با این شرایط اونایی که دیپلمشون مال قبل 84 هست تکلیفش چی میشه؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> با این شرایط اونایی که دیپلمشون مال قبل 84 هست تکلیفش چی میشه؟


شما برو حالشو ببر. فقط کنکورت ملاکه که در کل به نفعته .

----------


## Matrix8

> خیلیای دیگه مثل تو بودن که معدل نهاییشون قهوه ای شده بود 
> خداشاهده واسه کنکور95 همین اوضاع تو کلاس پیش اومد و کلی خوشحالی میکردن که اره اینطوری شد و اونطوری شد اما همونا رتبه هاشون شده بالای60هزار 
> باید اینو بگم که میخ اهنین نرود در سنگ شماهم نمیخواین حالیتون بشه 
> درضمن ما مثل شما پولدار نیستیم کلاس بریم واسه نهایی خخ
> تمام غول های کنکور بهت قول میدم نمره نهاییشونم خوب بوده اگه غیر این بوده مدرک بیار البته مگراینکه یارو بعد 3-4سال تو دانشگاه بودن برگشته باشه واسه کنکور


محمد فاضلی با معدل 18 رتبه 271 منطقه2
دانیال دهون معدل 15.86 رتبه 647 منطقه2
علیرضا رنجبر معدل 17.73 رتبه 935 منطقه2
سامان تارم معدل14 رتبه 680 منطقه3
و...
ماشالا ضرب المثل هم بلدین افرین...
نه داداش اگه ماهم پول داشتیم الان یا سوالا رو خریده بودیم یا بهترین معلم هارو داشتیم تا معدلمون 20 بشه
الانم معلومه کی از رقابت مساوی ترسیده بعد کنکور میبینمت

----------


## Chandler Bing

هنوز دارید بحث میکنید؟
 بیخیالش شین دیگه...

----------


## Yasin04

> محمد فاضلی با معدل 18 رتبه 271 منطقه2
> دانیال دهون معدل 15.86 رتبه 647 منطقه2
> علیرضا رنجبر معدل 17.73 رتبه 935 منطقه2
> سامان تارم معدل14 رتبه 680 منطقه3
> و...
> ماشالا ضرب المثل هم بلدین افرین...
> نه داداش اگه ماهم پول داشتیم الان یا سوالا رو خریده بودیم یا بهترین معلم هارو داشتیم تا معدلمون 20 بشه
> الانم معلومه کی از رقابت مساوی ترسیده بعد کنکور میبینمت


داداش غول کنکور به رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی میگن نه اینا البته تو بین این4تایی هم که گفتی اون دوتایی که بالای 17شده معدل کلشون عالی بوده معدلشون اونی که14شده تو منطقه 3هستش با شرکت کننده های پایین تر 
معدل کتبی بالای 17عالی هستش داداش یعنی میانگین نمرات کتبی 17هستش و این که خیلی خوبه صحبت از نمره های 12-11هستش :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداش غول کنکور به رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی میگن نه اینا البته تو بین این4تایی هم که گفتی اون دوتایی که بالای 17شده معدل کلشون عالی بوده معدلشون اونی که14شده تو منطقه 3هستش با شرکت کننده های پایین تر 
> معدل کتبی بالای 17عالی هستش داداش یعنی میانگین نمرات کتبی 17هستش و این که خیلی خوبه صحبت از نمره های 12-11هستش


نه داداش واقعا اینجور نیستش که معدلت بالاست حتما رتبه ی کنکورتم خوب میشه البته اکثر کسایی که معدل بالا دارن رتبه خوب هم دارن و این تاثیر معدل تو رتبه های پایین اصلا بدرد کسی نمیخوره منظورم تاثیر قطعیه چون رقابت بر سر کنکوره ولی کسایی هم که با معدل 11-12 رتبه زیر هزار اوردن واقعا کم نیست من مستنداتشو ندارم ولی اگر رجوع کنین به مرکز مشاوره آقای پوردستمالچی این کارنامه هارو خواهید دید البته کسایی هم که معدل بالا دارن و ربتشون بالای 10 هزار یا بیشتره کم نیستش

----------


## Yasin04

> نه داداش واقعا اینجور نیستش که معدلت بالاست حتما رتبه ی کنکورتم خوب میشه البته اکثر کسایی که معدل بالا دارن رتبه خوب هم دارن و این تاثیر معدل تو رتبه های پایین اصلا بدرد کسی نمیخوره منظورم تاثیر قطعیه چون رقابت بر سر کنکوره ولی کسایی هم که با معدل 11-12 رتبه زیر هزار اوردن واقعا کم نیست من مستنداتشو ندارم ولی اگر رجوع کنین به مرکز مشاوره آقای پوردستمالچی این کارنامه هارو خواهید دید البته کسایی هم که معدل بالا دارن و ربتشون بالای 10 هزار یا بیشتره کم نیستش


درسته عزیز 
معدل نهایی چیزی نیست که باهاش بشه گفت رتبه یه نفر چند میشه و رتبه کنکور فقط به تلاش خود فرد بستگی داره صحبت فقط سر تاثیر و عدالت برای فردی هستش که خونده و نخونده 
اصلا ولش کن هیچ فرقی به حال ما نمیکنه فقط باید بخونیم واسه کنکور :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mpaarshin

> درسته عزیز 
> معدل نهایی چیزی نیست که باهاش بشه گفت رتبه یه نفر چند میشه و رتبه کنکور فقط به تلاش خود فرد بستگی داره صحبت فقط سر تاثیر و عدالت برای فردی هستش که خونده و نخونده 
> اصلا ولش کن هیچ فرقی به حال ما نمیکنه فقط باید بخونیم واسه کنکور


خب دوست من خودت قضاوت کن تاثیر نمرات به این شیوه واقعا اصولی نیست و اصلا فکری پشتش نبوده اومدن دو سال قطعی کردن بعد ترمیم گذاشتن بعد رفت مجلس این یعنی مشکل داره قانون تاثیر نمرات بد نیست ولی نباید فقط بکسال باشه تا طرف استمرار مطالعاتی داشته باشه و البته باید از نظر سلامت امتحاناتی مطمئن بود الان این کنکور بدلیل تقاضای بالا و حاشیه های تاثیر معدل بهترین شیوه هستش و اکثر کشورهای جهان نتیجه اون رو کاملا قبول دارن 

ولی حرف شما درسته کسی که بخواد تلاش کنه تاثیر مثبت و قطعی براش فرقی نداره

----------


## Yasin04

> خب دوست من خودت قضاوت کن تاثیر نمرات به این شیوه واقعا اصولی نیست و اصلا فکری پشتش نبوده اومدن دو سال قطعی کردن بعد ترمیم گذاشتن بعد رفت مجلس این یعنی مشکل داره قانون تاثیر نمرات بد نیست ولی نباید فقط بکسال باشه تا طرف استمرار مطالعاتی داشته باشه و البته باید از نظر سلامت امتحاناتی مطمئن بود الان این کنکور بدلیل تقاضای بالا و حاشیه های تاثیر معدل بهترین شیوه هستش و اکثر کشورهای جهان نتیجه اون رو کاملا قبول دارن 
> 
> ولی حرف شما درسته کسی که بخواد تلاش کنه تاثیر مثبت و قطعی براش فرقی نداره


درسته اما باید یه قانونی بزارن که دیگه تغییرش ندن نه اینکه بگن تاثیر قطعیه بعضیا بیان کلی بخونن و تو یه رقابتی به اسم نهایی بهتر از رقیباشون بشن اما بعد از  نتایج و چندماه بعد بگن که این قانون تغییر کرده
درمورد سلامت امتحانی هم درسته باید یه فکری بکنن تا بدون تقلب و شرایط یکسان باشه نه اینطوری

----------


## mpaarshin

> درسته اما باید یه قانونی بزارن که دیگه تغییرش ندن نه اینکه بگن تاثیر قطعیه بعضیا بیان کلی بخونن و تو یه رقابتی به اسم نهایی بهتر از رقیباشون بشن اما بعد از  نتایج و چندماه بعد بگن که این قانون تغییر کرده
> درمورد سلامت امتحانی هم درسته باید یه فکری بکنن تا بدون تقلب و شرایط یکسان باشه نه اینطوری


اگر اخبار رو خوب دنبال کنین این نحوه تاثیر فقط یک مورد نبود که تو این مملکت تغییر میکرد قانونها هر روز عوض میشن و چرا؟؟ چون کارشناسی پشتش نیست امسال بعد این همه اعتراض و نابود شدن خیلیا تازه به این نتیجه رسیدن 

ولی اینو قبول دارم کسی که معدلش بالاست البته کسایی که واقعا استمرار دارن تو هدفشون به این چیزا اصلا فکری نمیکنن الان تنها هدف کنکوره و این مسائل برای خود من تبدیل به حاشیه شده بهتره بیشتر به درسمون برسیم چون تو وسط مسابقه دو نمیشه رو چیزای دیگه فوکوس کرد و تنها چیزی که نمایان مسابقست

----------


## Yasin04

> اگر اخبار رو خوب دنبال کنین این نحوه تاثیر فقط یک مورد نبود که تو این مملکت تغییر میکرد قانونها هر روز عوض میشن و چرا؟؟ چون کارشناسی پشتش نیست امسال بعد این همه اعتراض و نابود شدن خیلیا تازه به این نتیجه رسیدن 
> 
> ولی اینو قبول دارم کسی که معدلش بالاست البته کسایی که واقعا استمرار دارن تو هدفشون به این چیزا اصلا فکری نمیکنن الان تنها هدف کنکوره و این مسائل برای خود من تبدیل به حاشیه شده بهتره بیشتر به درسمون برسیم چون تو وسط مسابقه دو نمیشه رو چیزای دیگه فوکوس کرد و تنها چیزی که نمایان مسابقست


موافقم
منم اصلا به فکر این تاثیر سوابق نبودم اما اومدم تو یکی از این تاپیکا دیدم که داره صحبت از بی عدالتی و اینا میکنه منم نظرمو دادم همین 
وگرنه کسی که تلاشش واسه کنکور نباشه و در حد کنکور و رتبه و رشته خودش تلاش نکنه حتی معدل 20هم باشه بازم تو کنکور چیزی نیس همین کنکور95دوتا از رفیقام معدل نهاییشون بالای 19بود اما رتبشون حدود7هزار شد و پزشکی نرفتن

----------


## mpaarshin

> موافقم
> منم اصلا به فکر این تاثیر سوابق نبودم اما اومدم تو یکی از این تاپیکا دیدم که داره صحبت از بی عدالتی و اینا میکنه منم نظرمو دادم همین 
> وگرنه کسی که تلاشش واسه کنکور نباشه و در حد کنکور و رتبه و رشته خودش تلاش نکنه حتی معدل 20هم باشه بازم تو کنکور چیزی نیس همین کنکور95دوتا از رفیقام معدل نهاییشون بالای 19بود اما رتبشون حدود7هزار شد و پزشکی نرفتن


تموم شد و رفت بی عدالتی که همه جا هست متاسفانه ولی الان لااقل واسه بچه ها مهم تلاشِ فقط تلاش دیگه بحث معدل برای بچه ها میشه حاشیه

----------


## Amin-jh

داداشای گلم بنده کاملا ممتنع هستما بهم حمله نکنید  :Yahoo (21): 
فقط یه سوال دارم این غول های کنکور که با معدل 11-12 قراره کنکور رو جر بدن
موقع نهایی کجا بودن ؟ یا به اصطلاح مالِ نهایی خار داشت ؟!

----------


## Yasin04

> داداشای گلم بنده کاملا ممتنع هستما بهم حمله نکنید 
> فقط یه سوال دارم این غول های کنکور که با معدل 11-12 قراره کنکور رو جر بدن
> موقع نهایی کجا بودن ؟ یا به اصطلاح مالِ نهایی خار داشت ؟!


همینو بگو حتما موقع نهایی عرصه رو واسه بقیه باز گذاشتن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mpaarshin

> داداشای گلم بنده کاملا ممتنع هستما بهم حمله نکنید 
> فقط یه سوال دارم این غول های کنکور که با معدل 11-12 قراره کنکور رو جر بدن
> موقع نهایی کجا بودن ؟ یا به اصطلاح مالِ نهایی خار داشت ؟!


نمیشه خیلی درست در این مورد قضاوت کرد بعضیا بعد مدتی به خودشون میان بعضیا شرایطشون خوب نبوده هزار و یک چیز ممکنه باشه ولی این بحثا نیست میدونی بحث اصلی چیه؟؟ اینه که تاثیر قعطی در جهت حذف کنکور هستش و نه چیز دیگه بچه ها این مورد رو یادشون رفته انگار وقتی کنکور فعلا قابل حذف نیست و سوابق فقط یکسال موجود و این از اهمیت پایه های دیگه کم میکنه به صلاح هستش که تاثیر فعلا بصورت مثبت باشه خلاص

----------


## Dayi javad

*امیدوارم 97 هم تکرار بشه*

----------


## DARKSIDER

> خب دوستان اگه مثلا من با یه شخص دیگه تو کنکور تو یکی - دو تا از درس ها درصد یکسانی داشته باشیم. خب هرکی معدلش بیشتر باشه رتبه بهتری میاره ؟
> الان شما پیشنهاد میدید که یک درسی که 16 شدم رو ترمیم امتحان بدم.؟
> سپاس


نه لازم نیست بری...بشین کنکور رو محکم بخون

----------


## Dayi javad

*آهای اونی ک تو نهایی خوب بودی و ب قول خودت شاخی و معدل بالا !
سعی کن تو کنکور غولی باش و شاخ کنکور !


سال 91 ک ماه دیپلم گرفتیم هیچ چی از این موضوع های تاثیر معدل اطلاعی نداشتیم! ینی مدرسه در موردش هیچ حرفی نمیزد !

اینکه شما داری ب گذشته ی ما چنگ میزنی اون چنگو بنداز تو آینده خودت و کنکورو راست میگی شاخشو بشکن!*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

دیدم بعضیا میگن تاثیر اگه مثبت  باشه همه سود میکنن یا اگه مستقیم باشه همه ضرر میکنن و برعکس .
همچین چیزی وجود نداره . در هر دسته بندی اماری اگر یه فاکتور از لحاظ رده بندی به سود یه دسته باشه نتیجه میگیریم به ضرر بقیست . همونطور که امکان نداره توی بازی های یک هفته لیگ برتر همه ببرن یا ببازن !

----------


## DARKSIDER

> داداش غول کنکور به رتبه های تک رقمی و دو رقمی میگن نه اینا البته تو بین این4تایی هم که گفتی اون دوتایی که بالای 17شده معدل کلشون عالی بوده معدلشون اونی که14شده تو منطقه 3هستش با شرکت کننده های پایین تر 
> معدل کتبی بالای 17عالی هستش داداش یعنی میانگین نمرات کتبی 17هستش و این که خیلی خوبه صحبت از نمره های 12-11هستش



منطقه 3 شرکت کننده هاش پایینه؟ :Yahoo (27):

----------


## DARKSIDER

> *امیدوارم 97 هم تکرار بشه*


ان شاءالله میشه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## _fatemeh_

خداجونم شکرت عاشقتم  :Y (605):  :Y (464):  :Y (465):

----------


## nilofar76

:Y (466):  :Y (466):  :Y (466):  :Y (464):  :Y (464):  :Y (464):  :Y (719):  :Y (599):  :Y (467):  :Y (467):  :Y (576):  :2:  :38:

----------


## Farzad 96

چقدر مردم خوشحالن انگار رتبه تك رقمي اوردن !!! معلوم بود امسال مثبته بريد سر درستون

----------


## WickedSick

نمیدونم دقیقا نیم ساعت بود یا یک ساعت که داشتم هلیکپوتری بندری میزدم ( البته میدونم رقص بندری رو هلیکوپتری نمیزنن, گیر ندین دیگه  :Yahoo (21):  ) وقتی خبرو از تلویزیون شنیدم ,
ولی مهم اینه که واقعا خوشحال شدم! 
تبریک خدمت همه دوستان! اونایی که مث من حقشون خورده شده ( البته بعید میدونم اندازه من خورده شده باشه! ) اونایی که کلا مهم نبود واسشون معدل ولی واسش تلاش کردن, اونایی که واسشون مهم بود و واسش تلاش کردن یا نکردن, و بعضا دوستانی که زورشون داشت از تاثیر مثبت و فقط قطعی دوست داشتن (  :Yahoo (4):  ) !
خلاصه جماعت کنکوری بشینید بخونید حرفم نزنید  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## WickedSick

"برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف و ب، هر دو مورد اعمال خواهد شد."
این یعنی چی دیگه ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DARKSIDER

> "برای داوطلبان مشمول سوابق تحصیلی بندهای الف و ب، هر دو مورد اعمال خواهد شد."
> این یعنی چی دیگه ؟


یعنی هم معدل سوم و پیش برات تاثیر میدن اونم به صورت مثبت....دیگه زیاد کند و کوش نکن :Yahoo (111): ....خلاصه تاثیر مثبته...حالا سفت بچسب به تست زدنت :Yahoo (83):

----------


## WickedSick

> یعنی هم معدل سوم و پیش برات تاثیر میدن اونم به صورت مثبت....دیگه زیاد کند و کوش نکن....خلاصه تاثیر مثبته...حالا سفت بچسب به تست زدنت


نه خب میدونم!
ولی کیا شامل این میشن؟ منی که پارسال سال سه بودم هم جزو اینم؟
من واسم خوبیش اینه که سال سومو تاثیر ندن اگه تاثیر بدن که...  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DARKSIDER

> نه خب میدونم!
> ولی کیا شامل این میشن؟ منی که پارسال سال سه بودم هم جزو اینم؟
> من واسم خوبیش اینه که سال سومو تاثیر ندن اگه تاثیر بدن که...



داداش انگار متوجه نیستی...تاثیر مثبته خب....یعنی اگه معدلت پایین باشه توی کنکور برات تاثیرش نمیدن که نتیجت خراب بشه :Yahoo (15): 

آره دیگه شما هم شامل میشی. :Yahoo (114): 

حالا فقط بشین کنکور رو خوب بخون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## arnika

تبريـــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــك بچه ها...
چ خبخوووووووبي بود..
خداوشكر....
حالا ديگ واقعن واقعن همه چي فقــــــط كنكوره..
حساااااااااااابي بايد بتركونيم...
پيش بسووووووووي بهترين ها...

----------


## SkyWalker313

خداییش این خبرو تو اخبار دیدم همون وسط سجده شکر به جا اوردم
این قضیه واقعا رو مخم بود هم از لحاظ مالی هم از لحاظ روحی و غیره
خدایا شکر
الان دیگه باس فقط کتابارو بجوویم
ارزوی موفقیت برای همه

----------


## elL

دیگه استرس تمووووووووووووووووووووووو  م اخییییییییییییییییییششش راااحت شدیم تبرررررریک تبررررریک به همه بچه های کنکوری

----------


## Miss.Dr

چ خوب میشه گاهی وقتا یادبگیریم سکوت کنیم...
چ مخالف باشیم چ موافق!

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*85 برای این نسل معنی بیشتری پیدا کرد*

----------


## Lullaby

*بچه ها واقعا درسته؟؟؟یعنی دیگه نرم برای ترمیم؟؟جواب بدین*

----------


## Uncertain

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


بچه ها واقعا درسته؟؟؟یعنی دیگه نرم برای ترمیم؟؟جواب بدین


آره همین الان اخبار گفت*

----------


## Lullaby

*الشکر الشکر واقعی بود
برای ما لژ نشینای همیشگی کلاس که تازه به درسیدن رو اوردن خبری بس شیرین بود*

----------


## mpaarshin

> *بچه ها واقعا درسته؟؟؟یعنی دیگه نرم برای ترمیم؟؟جواب بدین*

----------


## Yasin04

> منطقه 3 شرکت کننده هاش پایینه؟


کمتر از بقیه مناطق

----------


## Maede M

:Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):

----------


## DARKSIDER

> کمتر از بقیه مناطق


داداج داری اشتباه میزنی :Yahoo (20): ...اتفاقا منطقه 3 از بقیه مناطق بیشترن :Yahoo (111):

----------


## happy boy

*این پیروزی خجسته باداین پیروزی*

----------


## arnika

> *بچه ها واقعا درسته؟؟؟یعنی دیگه نرم برای ترمیم؟؟جواب بدین*


ن نرو خانومی.. بشین بخوووون حسابی واس کنکور

----------


## DrTUMS

دوستان کسی که معدلش تاثیر نداشت قطعی به نفعش بود یا مثبت؟

----------


## Yasin04

> داداج داری اشتباه میزنی...اتفاقا منطقه 3 از بقیه مناطق بیشترن


عجججججب :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Yasin04

> دوستان کسی که معدلش تاثیر نداشت قطعی به نفعش بود یا مثبت؟


تو کنکور95دوتا کارنامه دیدم به همراه کارنامه خودم معدل کتبی نهایی یکی18بود و یکی هم19هر دو تارو نوشته بود فاقد تاثیر دیگه به مثبت و منفیش فکر نکن اصلا معلوم نیس چه خبره فک کنم فقط به 20تاثیر مثبت میدن

----------


## jaany

منم به همگی تبریک میگم این اتفاق فرخنده رو




> داداج داری اشتباه میزنی...اتفاقا منطقه 3 از بقیه مناطق بیشترن


کسی که داره اشتباه میزنه تویی داداچ . مناطق 3 تعدادشون کمتراز 2 و مناطق 2 تعدادشون کمتر از مناطق 1

فقط تهران و مشهد و همدان .... دیگه کاری به بقیه شهرا ندارم .. فقط همینا تعدادشون از کل مناطق 3 ای ها بیشتره که

----------


## Yasin04

> منم به همگی تبریک میگم این اتفاق فرخنده رو
> 
> 
> 
> کسی که داره اشتباه میزنه تویی داداچ . مناطق 3 تعدادشون کمتراز 2 و مناطق 2 تعدادشون کمتر از مناطق 1
> 
> فقط تهران و مشهد و همدان .... دیگه کاری به بقیه شهرا ندارم .. فقط همینا تعدادشون از کل مناطق 3 ای ها بیشتره که


والا من با این پست ایشون زبونم بند اومده بود :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Janvaljan

> منم به همگی تبریک میگم این اتفاق فرخنده رو
> 
> 
> 
> کسی که داره اشتباه میزنه تویی داداچ . مناطق 3 تعدادشون کمتراز 2 و مناطق 2 تعدادشون کمتر از مناطق 1
> 
> فقط تهران و مشهد و همدان .... دیگه کاری به بقیه شهرا ندارم .. فقط همینا تعدادشون از کل مناطق 3 ای ها بیشتره که


نه دوست عزیز در کنکور تجربی  بیشترین داوطلبا از منطقه ۲ هستن بالای دویست هزار نفر
بعد داوطلبای منطقه ۳ در حدود دویست هزار نفر
و کمترین داوطلبا در منطقه ۱ هستن .معمولا بین ۷۰ تا ۸۰ هزار نفرن
منطقه (سهمیه) ایثارگران هم حدود ۱۵ تا ۱۶ هزار نفرن.
و البته بچه های منطقه ۳ کمی وضعشون بهتره یعنی با درصدای به نسبت کمتری تو منطقه خودشون رتبه بهتری میارن.
منطقه دو و منطقه یک داوطلباش به نسبت قوی ترن کارشون سخت تره.

----------


## DARKSIDER

> منم به همگی تبریک میگم این اتفاق فرخنده رو
> 
> 
> 
> کسی که داره اشتباه میزنه تویی داداچ . مناطق 3 تعدادشون کمتراز 2 و مناطق 2 تعدادشون کمتر از مناطق 1
> 
> فقط تهران و مشهد و همدان .... دیگه کاری به بقیه شهرا ندارم .. فقط همینا تعدادشون از کل مناطق 3 ای ها بیشتره که



عجب :Yahoo (27):

----------


## mahan_z

ایشالا که بچه ها دیگه بدون دغدغه فقط درس بخونن چون مهم فقط کنکوره

----------


## M I N A

این به ضرر کسایی شد که معدل بالا دارند.

----------


## hamedvaisi98

ای خدااااااااااااااااااااا من کلی معدلم بالا بود شد هیچ 
ولی بازم اشکال نداره 
تبریک به بقیه خخخخخخخخ

----------


## hamedvaisi98

دقیقا مثل من 
معدلم 19/67 بود اونم به خاطر زمین پایینه

----------


## شانا

سلام به همگی تبریک میگم.خداروشکر.ولی حالاترمیموچیکارکنیم ارزش داره بریم یانه

----------


## POOYAE

این تاپیک تا خود کنکور 1400 میاد بالا  :Yahoo (21):  ترمیم دیگه ارزشی نداره برای سه رشته اصلی / شاید بازم میگم شاید برای رشته های که رتبه بالای ده هزار پذیرش دارند به درد بخوره / البته ترمیم وقت گیره پیشنهاد نمیکنم

----------


## شانا

سلام دوستان ایاشیمی پیش1امسال نسبت به سال قب تغیری داشته

----------


## yasser0411

یه سوال چه جوری سوابق رو تاثیر میدن مثلا تناسب میگیرن - نمره رو به تراز تبدیل می کنن یا چجوری هستش؟

----------

